# What is this joint called?



## vantage (12 mo ago)

What is the name of this type of post and beam joinery? Any insight/history would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably not the name but it looks like a shouldered through double tenon and mortise for the short bottom support. The rafter beam probably has a double open mortise to house the tenon beam. I probably made a mess of that. I would expect there are forums somewhere that have post and beam experts who could easily identify the joint and give you more information than you ever wanted.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would call that joint very pleasing to the eye. Those Amish timber framers get to have all the fun.
Good Luck


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Which joint? There are like 6 lol


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

That "Saddle" is a 2-part collar. The cuts are half laps, around the post. The 2 halves are set in place, and then pinned to the joists. Joists simply butts into the post, with the saddle/collar providing the support for the ends of the joists.


----------



## Kerux2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Is there a name for that? Looks like an old saddle joint with two butt ends? Seems to be a combo joint.


----------

